# What strobe light would you reccomend for outdoor shooting?



## GaryMenna (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey all  I've been taking photos for a little over a year now but until now I've worked with nothing but natural lighting and I'm looking to expand into using strobe lighting. I've asked around with a few local photographers but unfotunately no one I've talked to is willing to help =/ I see a lot of behind the scenes videos for photo shoots where the photographer uses a single strobe being diffused with a softbox and my question is what strobe/softbox combination would you reccomend? Also, i noticed the light is plugged in to some sort of power supply hanging from the stand and I'm not so sure what that is either? I'm desperate for help so any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a big fan of speedlights.  A "Strobist" style setup.  Buy a lightstand, an adapter, a strobe, and an umbrella, and then find a way to get it off camera (wired, infrared, radio frequency, etc).  What kind of camera are you using? Nikon? Canon? Sony?  


Read through this website:  Strobist: Lighting 101

Click all the links at the bottom, it'll bring you through info on speedlights, stands, setups, etc. 

Edit:  Also, speedlights don't require external battery packs, wired setups, etc.  I prefer a strobist setup currently as it allows me to easily move it.  

Best,
Jake


----------



## Derrel (Jan 21, 2014)

If you want to shoot outdoors and use a flash unit and a softbox as a main light, you want a pretty powerful flash unit. You can also use the flash as a source of fill light, or as an accent/rim/separation light. Due to the slowness of a speedlight being powered by only 4, 1.5 volt AA batteries, many serious flash users rely on Quantum battery packs, or other types of battery packs. FLashzebra.com for example, sells $65 packs that use eight AA-batteries to give the flash MUCH faster recycling times.

FlashZebra.com: 8 AA Cell Battery Packs for Canon, Nikon and Sony Flashes

Over the last half-decade, there has been a really significant increase in the number of people that are relying on "studio flash" units, powered outdoors by either DC batteries, or by sine wave inverter/battery combo devices, like the packs made by Tronix, and also by Paul C. Buff Inc. with their "Vagabond" line of inverter/battery devices. In the old days, the Norman 200, or the Lumedyne battery-powered strobe systems were the industry standards, but today there are MANY lower-cost, CHinese-made studio monolights that can be had for less money, and run off of inverters OR DC battery packs.

A typical 400 Watt-second monolight has maybe three times the power output of a $500 camera-maker speedlight, and will also NOT overheat under heavy firing.


----------



## hirejn (Jan 21, 2014)

This question is too broad. Do you have lighting skill? Do you have $1,500 to spend or $150? Do you want a fill light or main light? I recommend figuring out your vision, budget and then looking for solutions that fit those. You might have seen pack lights, where a large light is powered by a portable battery pack. Speedlights also have battery packs, and if it was hanging from a stand it was likely a Speedlight. Pack lights have large packs more like car batteries. A variety of manufacturers sell lights with power pack options for portability. None of the performance ones are cheap, and they're a lot of work to set up especially for one person.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 22, 2014)

If you really want power from your flashes and keep the high recycle rate, get three or four flashes on a multi adapter umbrella bracket. Set your flashes to a lower power setting. together those flashes would be more powerful the one single unit. They will also use less power each and be ready to fire sooner. You can easily over power the sun amd get the most out of it with worry about a powerpack. 

The website shootingonabudget shows this well.


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 3, 2014)

Patriot said:


> If you really want power from your flashes and keep the high recycle rate, get three or four flashes on a multi adapter umbrella bracket. Set your flashes to a lower power setting. together those flashes would be more powerful the one single unit. They will also use less power each and be ready to fire sooner. You can easily over power the sun amd get the most out of it with worry about a powerpack.
> 
> The website shootingonabudget shows this well.




The website shootingonabudget shows this well.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for sharing the name of the site ( shootingonabudget). It  is the pimpliest and the most informative sites i have ever visited. The  author just knows got to get straight to the point with his text  supported by photo images.
Thank you again !!!


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 3, 2014)

The cost of four speed lights could rise fast and high, it all depends on your application, requirements and your budget. 

I myself once laid down the groundwork for a strobist setup, but decided to opt for a more powerful setup by going the way of pcbs. 


But that's because it suited my application for in studio photography and for on location automotive.

Speed lights on the other hand are mobile, where as mono blocks can get cumbersome to haul around. 

And then budget ! You could get sb910s if you wish, but for approximately that you could get a 640w/s Paul c buff Einstein . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot (Apr 3, 2014)

No problem I'm just glad to help

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 18, 2014)

HitenNainaney said:


> The cost of four speed lights could rise fast and high, it all depends on your application, requirements and your budget.
> 
> I myself once laid down the groundwork for a strobist setup, but decided to opt for a more powerful setup by going the way of pcbs.
> 
> ...



Hello there, 
A few people in here mentioned this specific unit "640w/s Paul c buff Einstein " and I was wandering what is it that makes it so special?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 19, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> HitenNainaney said:
> 
> 
> > The cost of four speed lights could rise fast and high, it all depends on your application, requirements and your budget.
> ...



The price and value you get. Other units that are similar might require you to sell your kid or organ. Is it the best? No. Is it enough for a beginner to start out and learn? Yes.


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 27, 2014)

Patriot said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > HitenNainaney said:
> ...



I mean the units are not that cheap really, there are some less expensive units. What do you think of them? If you dont mind me asking 



Norman Allure 812777 Two-Light Battery Travel Kit (120VAC/12VDC) Norman Allure 812777 Two-Light Battery Travel Kit 812777 B&H
Photogenic AKC50BK 320W/s Travel Soft Box Kit with Battery (AC/DC) Photogenic AKC50BK 320W/s Travel Soft Box Kit 900140 B&H Photo
SP Studio Systems Excalibur Lancerlight AC/DC 1 Monolight Kit (110V AC/12V DC) SP Studio Systems Excalibur Lancerlight AC/DC 1 Monolight Kit
Interfit Stellar Xtreme 300 Watt/Second AC/DC Monolight Kit (120VAC/12VDC) Interfit Stellar Xtreme 300 Watt/Second AC/DC Monolight INT474
Bowens Gemini 500R PW 2-Light Kit Bowens Gemini 500R PW 2-Light Kit BW-4805USDAP B&H Photo Video


----------



## davisphotos (May 12, 2014)

I would probably go with the Norman or the Photogenic. I use a Photoflex TritonFlash, which is nice and very lightweight, but not always as much power as I would like. If money were no object, I would buy the Profoto B1 in a heartbeat, and you should definitely look at it. It's about $1500, incredibly powerful, integrated battery, TTL capable, and from one of the best brands in lighting. (And no, i'm not paid to say that)


----------



## hombredelmar (May 13, 2014)

davisphotos said:


> I would probably go with the Norman or the Photogenic. I use a Photoflex TritonFlash, which is nice and very lightweight, but not always as much power as I would like. If money were no object, I would buy the Profoto B1 in a heartbeat, and you should definitely look at it. It's about $1500, incredibly powerful, integrated battery, TTL capable, and from one of the best brands in lighting. (And no, i'm not paid to say that)




I agree with you that the best equipment is an investment/uncompromised quality. However B1 is a very expensive unit that probably would not make me a better photographer since I have never used any strobes/moonlights and have limited fundamental and practical knowledge. 
I am planning to buy inexpensive AC/DC unit to learn and practice and when I get more hands on experience I will be able to justify more expensive equipment and accessories.
Thank you!!!!!

B1, I believe air,  is very light and powerful unit


----------



## MOREGONE (May 13, 2014)

I've always thought this looked like an attractive unit and once ordered it only for it to be stolen either by the delivery man or someone in the neighborhood... anyways comes with a battery pack and it nicely priced

Amazon.com : Mettle 600W 600 True WS Dual Power AC/DC 110v Monolight Flash with Battery Pack Bowens Compatible : Photographic Monolights : Camera & Photo


----------



## daggah (May 13, 2014)

I bought an Einstein 640 and Vagabond Mini recently for outdoor shooting, but if you don't want to go that route, these might be a good middle ground between strobes and flashes.

http://www.amazon.com/External-Port...TF8&qid=1400012556&sr=8-1&keywords=neewer+360


----------



## table1349 (May 13, 2014)

OP.. I would suggest that you buy and read this first. Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting / Edition 3 by Fil Hunter | 9780240808192 | Paperback | Barnes & Noble
Once you have a basic understanding of lighting you can make an informed decision as to whether you want to go with OCF strobes, monolights, or pack lights.  All have their advantages and disadvantages.  All depends on what YOUR needs are.


----------



## hombredelmar (May 13, 2014)

daggah said:


> I bought an Einstein 640 and Vagabond Mini recently for outdoor shooting, but if you don't want to go that route, these might be a good middle ground between strobes and flashes.
> 
> Amazon.com: NEEWER AD-360 360W External Portable Flash Light Speedlite with PB960 Lithium Battery Pack for Canon 580EX II, 580EX, 550EX, Nikon SB-900 SB-800 SB-80DX SB-28DX SB-28 SB-27, Sony HVL-F58AM HVL-F43AM, Metz Flash: Camera & Photo[/QUOT
> 
> How many full power shots do you get wit that battery pack?


----------

